# what is the best rifle for deer and coyotes..no shotguns



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

i want a gun that i can use for both at long ranges without blowing the coyote


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

.338 rem mag with the 250 grain hard points. go right through.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

My recommendation would be a .308 (Savage 10FP 8) ) Many great deer loads for this caliber and you can use the SMK's on coyote. 600 yards is doable if you are capable.

huntin1


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll pitch my vote for the 25-06. My second choice would be a .243. I think the 243 is probably a better coyote cartridge if you want to save pelts and don't reload (there is a much wider selection of factory ammo for the 243), but I think the 25-06 makes a better long range deer cartridge.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

hell yea im capable huntin


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

squirrelsniper91 said:


> hell yea im capable huntin


Just by your reply I seriously doubt you are.

Do yourself (and the yotes) a favor, buy yourself a good rangefinder (need atleast an 800 yard model) go out and range various trees, rocks, and such. I think I can safely say you will be shocked at just haow far 600 yards is. Punching paper when your are "walking" the bullets into the target is vastly different from actual hunting conditions.

Personally I have great respect for guys like hunting1, I've been around guns and shooting enough to know that he's not BSing you in his replys. I think maybe you should listen, click on his profile and see what he does for a living.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

.308's the next gun I get. In fact I'm getting it for a multi-game gun, coyotes and white-tails. Excelent caliber, any real sniper would probably agree with that.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

yea im goin with the .308 weasel4


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

squirrelsniper91,

I probably should have address this in my first post, sometimes I take too much for granted.

First, what is your shooting and hunting experience? How old are you and how long have you been shooting? How often do you shoot and more importantly, how often do you shoot at long range? (500 yards or more)

Second, listen to Remington 7400. A good range finder is priceless, I use a Leica 1200 laser rangefinder. Most people can't tell 400 yards from 500 yards and the difference in how far your bullet drops in that 100 yard interval would suprise you.

Third, the rifle and caliber is only part of the system. Good scope mounts are a must. I use tactical mounts cause they are tougher than hell. Then scopes, you can't hit what you can't see. Good optics are as priceless as a good rangefinder. And IMO Trashco, Simmons and low end Bushnells just don't cut it.

I love long range shooting and hunting. Whacking clay pigeons at 500 to 600 yards is a rush. And when you get good enough to take game at long range there is nothing like it. It is not for everyone, most people now days do not have the time or the inclination to put in the hours of practice needed to make consistant hits at long range. This isn't a personal afront to anyone, most people are just too busy with everyday life. I've been one of the lucky ones, they pay me to practice and furnish the ammo too. 8)

OK, I got a little long winded there. I still recommend the 308. It does a decent job at long range and the recoil is not so punishing that you are afraid to shoot more than 10 or 20 rounds at a time.

Good luck in your search for a rifle system, sometimes that's half the fun.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It's hard to beat the 308. There are many loads out there to choose from. If you reload my favorite as always is the 260 Rem.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess you[ Long Shot] are not as bad as I thought. I have 4 308s 3 of which I have used in compotion and just built a 260 on a Mauser action, I also have sveral 6.5X55 and any one of these three make vey good all round rifles if you hand load for them they are about unbeatable


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

squirrelsniper91 said:


> hell yea im capable huntin


Yeeeah.....probably not a good idea to "call this guy out." I'm thinking that was not what you intended but however that is what you did.

Suffice to say, listen to what he has to offer and go from there. Don't bark up a tree you can't back away from. :wink:

I think he is being gracious to your reply&#8230;just go from there. :beer:


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

huntin, im 15 and ive hunted for 2 years...i go to the range almost every day, and days i cant make it i shoot my .22 Ever since gettin gmy first gun my family says they never see me not holding one. I love to shoot. Im taking our advice and gettin a range finder, a good one. Didnt mean to call anyone out jiffy, just want to get along with all of you... and would you guys say overall the .308 is a better gun than a .243 for deer and coyote


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The 243 would likely be better for coyote. But the 308 is better for deer at long range than a 243 and also works great on coyote.

You're on the right track. Rangefinder, rifle and scope, buy quality equipment, learn to use them well. There are alot of things to learn when it comes to long range shooting. Lots more to it than just jerking a trigger. Don't get overconfident. Don't take marginal shots at long range. Take your time and let everything come together. When it does it feels great. I get the same enjoyment whacking something out there at 600 - 700 yards with a rifle that I do sneaking in close and sticking em with an arrow.

Good Luck!

huntin1


----------



## gmatheson1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts on a .270?

I have been using one for a good 10 years now. Haven't lost a deer yet because it ran off. Shoots nice and flat and has good range. I don't think I would shoot 600 yards with it but 300-400 if I knew my ammo was good.

In the Maine woods your not getting more that 150 anyway.

Just wondering, because I was thinking of replacing my Ruger M77 Lefty with a Savage Model 111FL Left-hand AccuTriger.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

can i suggest the .22 i use it for everything.......no im just kidding lol
yea i say go with the .308,i love it dd:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

gmatheson1 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on a .270?
> 
> I have been using one for a good 10 years now. Haven't lost a deer yet because it ran off. Shoots nice and flat and has good range. I don't think I would shoot 600 yards with it but 300-400 if I knew my ammo was good.
> 
> ...


The .270 is an excelent deer round. The only problem is, I've heard bad things about leaving big exit holes on coyotes, too big to sew up and sell.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, I thought for sure that 257 and 264 cals would've gotten more votes than the 308. You must have huge yotes up ther in ND. :lol: Just kidding.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

well im getting a remington 700 sps in .308...sound like a good choice?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's what my cousins got, real good gun. It's got my vote !


----------

